# Blue Hammered KUI



## Gert_Koen

My wife got creative with some Dark Blue Hammered paint.
And I tweaked button and cleaned all contacts.

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 1


----------



## Morne

Looking good!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

Looks very good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sunneyboy

Beautifull. Job well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Oh yeah! Ohh yeah! Mmm Cant take my eyes off her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gert_Koen

GadgetFreak said:


> Oh yeah! Ohh yeah! Mmm Cant take my eyes off her!


Hey watchit its my girl!


----------



## GadgetFreak

Sorry heh I did not touch her I just stared at her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schuller

Stunning Looks awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

that button tweak looks interesting , please do share ....


----------



## Gert_Koen

Daniel said:


> that button tweak looks interesting , please do share ....


I have a Reo button with no locking mechanism. So I made a semi soft button cover from the membrane of a juice dripper..It won't just randomly fire..and it feels lekka under your thumb. Besides the weight issue my KUI is the best thing ever!!Im really enjoying her!


----------



## kev mac

Gert_Koen said:


> View attachment 26590
> 
> My wife got creative with some Dark Blue Hammered paint.
> And I tweaked button and cleaned all contacts.


Nice!


----------

